# Schwimmteich, 2020, Oberösterreich, technikarm



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (10. Feb. 2020)

Hallo und so!

Meine Frau wünscht sich einen Schwimmteich. € 20.000 sollte er kosten. 16m x 8m wäre Platz dafür. Seit Wochen bin ich (Techniker mit Pflanzenliebe) am Tüfteln.

Planungsstand: 150 cm tief, 2 Stufenbereiche mit Handlauf, 1 senkrechte Leiter, Tiefbereich 250cm (Trichterkegel, Durchmesser 3 m; mit Sprungstein).
Beschattung: Nussbaum (ca. 8 m entfernt, ca.15 m hoch, beschattet von 9 bis 11 Uhr)
Ahornbaum (ca. 1 m entfernt; noch kein Überhang; ca. 10 m hoch, beschattet von 11 bis12 Uhr)
Kastanienbaum (ca. 0,5 m entfernt, kein Überhang; ca. 8 m hoch; beschattet ab 16 Uhr;
Nussbaum und Kastanienbaum beschatten auch Wiesenflächen, sollen daher nicht weichen. Im Herbst mit Laubnetz, eh klar. Boden: Abbauwürdiger Kalkschotter (nächstes Kieswerk in 5 km Entfernung, nehmen den Aushub mit Handkuss): Böschung wird im Steilbereich ca. 75° steil. Quarzschotter verschiedener Körnung. Wasser wird Stadtwasser (mit 12°DH).

Zuerst liebäugelte ich mit einem Filtergraben, nur einem Bodenablauf im Tiefbereich und einem Skimmer.

Jetzt habe ich mir 3 Teiche, gebaut von einem hiesigen Teich-Zauberer, angeschaut.  Der empfiehlt: nur zwei mal jährlich Mulm absaugen. Die Uferbereiche sind aber potthässliche Kieswüsten, meist in einen Meter Breite wasserbedeckt und noch 70 cm Trockenkies. Die 3 Teiche haben Null Algen, aber auch Null Pflanzen. Wurden alle 3 mit Bachwasser gefüllt (der Bach fließt im Ort langsam in einem öden Gerinne; Einzugsbereich Landwirtschaften). 

Mein Filtergraben wurde zugunsten von Schwimmfläche gestrichen.

Derzeitiger Planungsstand: höchstwahrscheinlich schwarze EPDM-Folie im Ganzen geliefert;
Eine Längsseite Steilböschung 75°; Ufermatte gegen Eisdruck; dort auch Ufersteg
Eine Schmalseite und die Hälfte der zweiten Längsseite -30cm-Terrasse; Rest Steilböschung auf -150cm
Auf ca. 10 m Länge ein ultraschmales Sumpfgrabenbeet, wenn überhaupt (ich finde es ein Unding, Wasser für das süffelnde Sumpfbeet im Teich nachzufüllen und so ständig Phosphat in den Teich einzuimpfen. Da mache ich besser ein wasserbaulich getrenntes Sumpfbeet oder Staudenbeet).
Der Boden wird mit Betonplatten in 8 mm Rundschotter belegt, die Ufermatte wird wahrscheinlich mit Beton verschlämmt; dazwischen sieht man bei Klarwasser die schwarze Folie.

Angedacht ist eine "Durchsaugung" um die Carbonathärte nach Regen oder Nachfüllung aufhärten zu können und Phospohat reduzieren zu können. Dazu denke ich an eine tierfreundliche Absaugung in einem Kiesbett (eine Stufe meiner Treppenanlage; etwa in 120cm Tiefe). Großer Schlauch zu einem Filterturm mit 12V-Pumpe. Filter. Zulauf am entgegengesetzten Ende ohne/mit Wasserfall.

Der Filter soll nur "halbgebrannten Dolomit" enthalten, um bei Bedarf die Carbonathärte mit Magnesium zu ergänzen (so wie es Wasserwerke machen). Und eventuell eine Filterbox Rost zur Phosphatbindung. Stünde in einer Ecke, im Seichtwasser, falls was danebenrinnt. Angeblich wird, laut Teich-Zauberer, das Wasser auch ohne Filter klar. Schlimmstenfalls baue ich nachträglich eine UV-Lampe mit extra Filterbox ein. Leitung wäre ja vorhanden. Die Filterpumpe liefe nur bei Bedarf. Wenn ich Wasser nachfülle, lasse ich es gleich über den Phosphatfilter laufen. 

Ich liebäugle auch mit einem nachträglich installierten Freischwimm-Skimmer zur Filterbox. Die Göttergattin hat zwar versprochen, geeeerne Pollenstäube und Blütenblätter abzukeschern. Aber man wird ja auch nicht jünger (wir sind beide im pensionsreifen Alter) und solche Arbeiten bleiben erfahrungsgemäß an mir hängen. Dann müsste die Filterbox wohl in einen abgeteilten Teichteil (um eine Pumpe in einen Kiesfilter zu platzieren)

Unklar ist mir noch, wie weit die Filter (NG-Normkisten) übers Wasserniveau kommen müssen. Reichen 10 cm Gefälle/Wasserdruck zur Durchströmung der Filter? Für Mulmfilter müsst es wohl mehr Gefälle sein, aber beim Dolomit-Filter stelle ich mir nicht so viel Widerstand vor?

Muss es ein Filterturm über Niveau sein? Oder "arbeitet" man damit besser? Erfahrungen? Empfehlungen?

Wie tief soll die Absaugstelle sein?


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Feb. 2020)

Den Teich-Zauberer und dessen Pläne kannst Du doch eigentlich …komplett vergessen.

Auch das angedachte "__ Filtersystem" wird sicher Euch nicht glücklich machen.....wenn Du erkannt hast, daß Ufergräben mit Pflanzen Wasser ziehen, was meinst Du, was die "Kiesufer" mit ihrer Verdunstungsfläche dazu beitragen.

Wenn Du nicht die gleiche Wasserquelle wie die anderen 3 Teiche anzapfen kannst, dann wird es ggf. mit anderen Nachfüllwasser anders enden.
Kein Teich ist gleich.

1. Plane Euren Schwimmteich so groß es geht und möglichst an Terrasse / Haus ran
2. Nicht sooooo viele Stufen- ein reicht ggf. auf -50cm z.B. als Pflanzzone
3.Pflanzen im Teichwasser in Humus-- nöhrstoffarmen Substrat- Sand mit Lehmanteil
4.grober Kies im Teich...ist eine hervorragende Mulmsammelsstelle in den Zwischenräumen
5.Jeder Art "Pumpen" oder "Filtern" kann Lebewesen schaden- oder andere einen Lebensraum bieten

Bei der Filter- und Pumperei ist eine "Schwerkraftfilteranlage" sehr sinnvoll. Förderhöhe effizient ggf. 10-15cm.
Dafür muss man aber Bodenabläufe einbauen und auch die Skimmerleitungen in eine Art "Filterkeller" führen. Kein Rohr kleiner DN 100...je nach Pumpleistung/ Fördervolumen/h etc. .

In diesem Filterkeller kann man dann Filter und Pumpen je nach Vorliebe ein- aus- umbauen oder gleich eine wartungsarme und energiesparende Variante.

Als "Pumpen" verwenden einige hier Luftheber.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/lufthebertechnik.189/

EPDM- Folie ist ggf. nicht vor mech. Beschädigungen (auch Pflanzenwurzeln in Falten) geschützt. Dazu ggf. je nch Teichform viele qm "Verluste durch Faltenlegung".
Vermörteln und drüberbetonieren hab ich gemacht- nie wieder.

PEHD Folie/ Platten faltenfrei eingeschweisst und gut. Dazu muß man allerdings eine Fachfirma kommen lassen.
Mech. robust, immer durch schweissen reparabel, erweiterbar etc., UV- fest.
Guck mal hier Rhabanus seinen Teich.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Feb. 2020)

Zur Form- Trichterkegel...

Es ist günstig im Teich eine Kreisströmung über die Rückläufe zu erzeugen.
Die Bodenabläufe / der Ablauf sollten dann in der Mitte der Kreisströmung liegen.

Ist die Teichform L- förmig "ums Eck" kann man auch 2 Kreisströmungen erzeugen und die BA dementsprechend plazieren.

2,5m Tiefe benötigt man nicht zum reinspringen....zumal man meist "schräg" eintaucht...Tiefer als 2m ist nicht notwendig. Wer einen Köpper macht..muss es lernen oder einen spitzen Helm und Nackenschutz tragen.


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (10. Feb. 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die Bodenabläufe / der Ablauf sollten dann in der Mitte der Kreisströmung liegen.



Also eher eine Ablauf an der tiefsten Stelle der kegelförmigen Vertiefung?

Gerade den wollte ich vermeiden, weil ich Mulm nur per Schlammsauger hebern will. Ich will das Wasser nur bei Bedarf (wenn die Carbonathärte zu niedrig ist oder zuviel Phosphat im Wasser ist) umwälzen, sonst soll/darf die Temperaturschichtung bleiben. Darum auch meine Absaugung nicht am kältesten Punkt....


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (10. Feb. 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> 1. "so groß es geht und möglichst an Terrasse / Haus ran";


vorgesehen



ThorstenC schrieb:


> 2. -Nicht sooooo viele Stufen-


-30cm / -60 cm / -90cm / -120 cm / -150 cm; für die Nichtschwimmer



ThorstenC schrieb:


> 4.grober Kies im Teich...ist eine hervorragende Mulmsammelsstelle in den Zwischenräumen


Platten werden Stoß an Stoß ohne Fugen in den Kies verlegt. Gut saugbar, gut kehrbar , habe ich gelesen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> 5.Jeder Art "Pumpen" oder "Filtern" kann Lebewesen schaden


Drum will ich durch ein Kiesfilter (= Stufe, 30 cm hoch) filtern.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Skimmerleitungen in eine Art "Filterkeller" führen.


Ich dachte an eine 12V Teichpumpe mit Bajonettanschluss ans Rohr


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Feb. 2020)

Punkt 1 ist sehr gut!

zu 2. Ich habe Stufen ringsherum im Teich....30..60..90...150cm. Totaler Quatsch...trotz "vermörteln" zu rutschig (wo ich glatt bei den -60-90 abgezogen habe), weniger Platz zum Schwimmen, weniger Volumen, Unfallgefahr und auch fürs "Retten von verunfallten Personen" eher kontraproduktiv.

zu 4. wozu der Quatsch mit den Tonnen an Kies und Waschbetonplatten am Boden eines SCHWIMMTEICHES? da schwimmt man doch..und für Reinigung, Mulm vom Boden absaugen ist ein glatter Untergrund besser

Wenn Ihr unbedingt EPDM und vermörteln wollt, dann geht über der EPDM am Boden auch eine glatt abgeriebene und eingefärbte Betonschicht von 3-4cm!
Aber....den letzten Anstrich macht die Natur! und....in Abwägung aller Faktoren.- Kosten/Arbeitsaufwand kommt ggf. eine eingeschweißte PEHD Folie "günstiger".
Zudem man dort die Ränder / Flachzonen auch sehr schick gestalten kann, indem z.B. von einer umklaufenden -30 Zone nur ein  PEHD - Streifen senkrecht aufgeschweißt wird.
Fertig.
Zudem- auch in Anbetracht er vielen Bäume- PEHD wurzelfest ist- von Beiden Seiten!


Man kann aber auch mit Ufermatte und Verbundmatte/vermörteln über PVC oder EPDM Folie vermörteln...….hab ich ja so gemacht....und kann das nicht empfehlen.


zu 5. Und wann / wie schnell wird sich der Dreck im Kiesfilter ansammeln?? Und wie bekommt man den raus- Teich ablassen und schaufeln…
Sowas gab es doch schonmal.. Firma Teichmeister.....und hinterher hießen die anders....

zu 6. Toll.....wird nicht lange Freude machen. Der Dreck (und Tierchen) geht dann durch die Pumpe und das irgendwohin ungefiltert im Teichsystem hinzupumpen....

Ein Skimmer ist mit das wichtigste...und der sollte inkl. Kreisströmung dauerhaft laufen, um den noch schwimmenden Dreck zu entfernen, bevor er absinkt.

Einzig technisch sinnvoll ist es eigentlich immer die "MotorPumpe" hinter die Filteranlage zu setzen.

BA/ Skimmer--> Trommelfilter TF oder EBF Endlosbandfilter-->Motorpumpe oder Luftheber--> "Biokammer" -> Rückläufe

In ein solches Teichprojekt keinen Bodenablauf/ Skimmer/ Verrohrung einzubauen folgt oft zu einem neuen Projekt...

Die Bemerkungen von mir stammen aus eigenen Erfahrungen und Irrwegen.  Versuch machte kluch.
Guck mal unten in meine Signatur. BauDoku. Nicht alles  nachmachen....


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Feb. 2020)

Hier der link zu Rhabanus seinem Teichbau.
HDPE ohne Betonmauern aus Schalsteinen
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/180m²-schwimmteichprojekt-naturagart-konzept-luftheber-grobfilter.44993/

Hier auch gut- mit vermörteln- BA und Skimmer, TF, LH und Rückläufe teilweise über einen Pflanzenfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-nach-ng-mit-optionen-für-später-fragen.47935/

oder auch gute Randlösung bei folienteich (und ein paar Bilder von mir sind auch drin)
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teichbau-2015.43105/

Riesen- PEHD Koiteich- deswegen auch Filter/ Pumpen dementsprechend....
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=24399

Hier Koitiech PEHD- netter Rand- nicht den dort verwendeten TF nehmen....den hab ich auch..
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=23271


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Feb. 2020)

Je nach Teichform- Ihr habt dann ca. 100m³ Wasser im Teich- würde ich pers. dort 2 Skimmer in den Hauptwindrichtungen einplanen und mind. 2 BA in der Mitte von einer oder 2 Kreiströmungen…….
Rohdimension je nach Entfernung....

zum Filterkeller....

"teure" Technik" wie EBF oder TF muss dort ja noch nicht rein...baut erstmal den Teich....aber mit passender Verrohrung für eine Schwerkraftfilteranlage.
Bei Euren Bäumen würde ich eher nach einem Endlosbandfilter gucken...leider teuer- dafür kommen die gut mit Laub zurecht...

Das sind doch nur ein paar Abwasserrohre und Flansche....


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (10. Feb. 2020)

Habe ich schlecht erklärt:

EINE Treppe mit 4 Stufen und Handlauf, mit Gummimatten drauf.

Sonst nur an einer Längsseite ein -30cm Pflanzenpodest.

Platten am Boden, um nicht in ein schwarzes Loch zu schauen. Bin aber auch für PE offen.

Der "Kiesfilter" wird ein PP-Normbehälter, warum soll ich da was schaufeln?

Null Fische und 2-3 mal im Jahr Mulm saugen. Bis dahin wird der Mulm zur Tiefstelle gekehrt, wo keiner durchlatscht.


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Feb. 2020)

Treppe mit Handlauf ist gut! 4 Stufen...werden ggf. nicht reichen. Eine Stufe macht so 15..max. 20cm in der Höhe und aus dem Wasser raus sind schon 1 oder 2 Stufen je nach Randgestaltung oder Höhe des anschließenden Pflasters/ Terrasse.
Müsst ihr ggf. zusehen die Treppe nicht in den Teich reinzubauen (stört beim schwimmen), sondern extra eine "Treppenbucht zu schaffen.

Pflanzzonen bei naturnahen Schwimmteichen sollten ca. 30% der Oberfläche einnehmen.
-30 ist schon OK.

Wie schon geschrieben- den Boden glatt lassen...entweder PEHD schwarz oder Beton eingefärbt. Am Ende kommen Algen, Flechten und färben endgültig. Je "unauffälliger" die Bodenfarbe gewählt wird (schwarz, dunkelgrün, braun), desto weniger "stresst" man sich später. Zu Algen/ Flechten auf z.B. blauer Poolfolie gibt es sicher Beiträge.

Kiesfilter gibt es ja viele Varanten…..vom Pooldruckfilter bis zum "Filterteich" mit Kiesschüttung".
Pooldruckfilter werden regelmäßig rückgespült....

Zur Planung und Bau von Teichen und ggf. "Vorbereiten" einer Verrohrung hast Du ja sicher noch genug Zeit und Lesestoff.


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (11. Feb. 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben- den Boden glatt lassen...entweder PEHD schwarz oder Beton eingefärbt. Am Ende kommen Algen, Flechten und färben endgültig. Je "unauffälliger" die Bodenfarbe gewählt wird (schwarz, dunkelgrün, braun), desto weniger "stresst" man sich später.



Wir möchten aber die Klarheit des Wassers sehen und kein "schwarzes Loch". Klaro sieht man auf hellem Untergrund jedes Blättchen, soll man auch. Dann wird es in den (dunkel bleibenden) Tiefbereich gekehrt und dort bleibt es bis zum nächsten Schlammsaugen.

Meine Bekannten (samt Schwimmteich) haben wenig Stress mit Pollen. Drum weiß ich noch nicht so recht, ob ich überhaupt EINEN Skimmer installiere (aber sicher eine Leerverrohrung sicherheitshalber).


----------



## Geisy (13. Feb. 2020)

Grauhaarfrosch schrieb:


> Seit Wochen bin ich (Techniker mit Pflanzenliebe) am Tüfteln.



Ich filtere nur mit einem automatisierten Luftheber Helixfilter vielleicht ist das ja was für dich.
Schau mal hier ab Beitrag 36 ist der Aufbau bebildert.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/optimierter-filter-für-den-luftheber.47412/page-4


----------



## anz111 (8. Apr. 2020)

Hallo!

Ich finde dein Teichkonzept wie im ersten Posting sehr stimmig! Ich habe es so umgesetzt, als Technik lediglich einen Randskimmer mit Ultrasive! Der ganze Technikwahnsinn, der sich hier (leider) verbreiter hat, ist nicht nachvollziehbar, außer du willst Fische halten und magst keine schönen Pflanzen!
Ich sauge den Boden meistens nur einmal im Jahr raus, höchtens 2x. Den Rand säubere ich einmal öfter.

Wenn der Coronawahnsinn vorbei ist, kannst du dir das gerne mal bei mir ansehen. Vor allem kannst du einen ST anschauen, der seit vielen Jahren ohne Algenbefall ist und sich die natürlichen Vorgänge zu Nutzen macht.  Den Rest findest du hier im Forum! 

Liebe Grüße aus Salzburg
Oliver


----------

